# Stripping paint from carbon frame?



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a used white '09 Tarmac SL Pro frame on the way, and I'm considering stripping the paint from the BB, chainstays, and lower ST and seatstays. I think it'll look better, especially with all the road grime we pick up here in the winter, when I'm even less likely to keep the bike real clean. Has anyone tried it with one of these bikes? What did you use for masking and stripping? How much work was it? Did you leave it bare or use some sort of clear-coat? Thanks for any tips.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

This doesn't really answer your question, but I would recommend strongly against stripping the paint. Despite buying a used frame, warranty may be worth considering. I can't think of the last time I asked a customer if they were the original owner of a Specialized bike before processing it for warranty. Specialized never asks either. They're all about taking care of the customer and maintaining their rep. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

From experience I can say that sandblasting no matter how fine the media is a BAAAADDDDDD idea. :mad2:


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

pdainsworth said:
 

> This doesn't really answer your question, but I would recommend strongly against stripping the paint. Despite buying a used frame, warranty may be worth considering. I can't think of the last time I asked a customer if they were the original owner of a Specialized bike before processing it for warranty. Specialized never asks either. They're all about taking care of the customer and maintaining their rep. Just my 2 cents...


That begs the question, what sort of warranty claims have you seen, or heard of, with this generation frame?

Both plastic and metal frames are professionally repainted all the time. I imagine Specialized would deny a claim if inappropriate chemicals or techniques were used, but I'm sure it can be done safely.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

fallzboater said:


> That begs the question, what sort of warranty claims have you seen, or heard of, with this generation frame?
> 
> Both plastic and metal frames are professionally repainted all the time. I imagine Specialized would deny a claim if inappropriate chemicals or techniques were used, but I'm sure it can be done safely.


If you are at all concerned about warranty coverage, you're probably best to ask Specialized what you can or can't do.

A search of this site should turn up a lot of similar threads, as stripping and repaining CF comes up a lot. I believe the general response is that chemical strippers (maybe c0de) and media blasting is bad, hand sanding is ok.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am fairly certain that refinishing a frame will void the warranty. From personal experience, my own Pro SL frame from 2009 developed a series a fine, hairline cracks in the aluminum bottom bracket shell. The bearings would not stay tight, even with the application of thread locker. The solution... they sent me an S-Works SL2. Gott love it!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

pdainsworth said:


> I am fairly certain that refinishing a frame will void the warranty. From personal experience, my own Pro SL frame from 2009 developed a series a fine, hairline cracks in the aluminum bottom bracket shell. The bearings would not stay tight, even with the application of thread locker. The solution... they sent me an S-Works SL2. Gott love it!


Threaded, or BB30? Mine is a BB30 frame, but I'll be using adapters to run my 7800 cranks.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It was a BB30


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I have some experience in composites, though not the level where I can build a carbon frame. Any kind of abrasion is a terrible idea, including hand sanding as you will inevitably damage the laminate below the paint. Your best bet is to find out the specific type of resin your frame is built with, and then find a chemical paint remover that does not affect that specific resin type. This should remove the paint without affecting the actual frame.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

lambdamaster said:


> I have some experience in composites, though not the level where I can build a carbon frame. Any kind of abrasion is a terrible idea, including hand sanding as you will inevitably damage the laminate below the paint. Your best bet is to find out the specific type of resin your frame is built with, and then find a chemical paint remover that does not affect that specific resin type. This should remove the paint without affecting the actual frame.


I don't think the danger of hand sanding is too high, if done carefully, but I also agree that there are probably safe chemical strippers that would work. Ir should be enough to know that the resin is an epoxy (rather than polyester), but it'd be nice to know what type of paint is on it.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

fallzboater said:


> I don't think the danger of hand sanding is too high, if done carefully, but I also agree that there are probably safe chemical strippers that would work. Ir should be enough to know that the resin is an epoxy (rather than polyester), but it'd be nice to know what type of paint is on it.


I don't think it's physically possible to remove the paint using abrasive methods without damaging the resin, since the paint is applied directly onto it.


----------



## krienert (Jan 6, 2010)

from what Ive read, and having worked with 2 part epoxy/fiberglass resin, does indeed form a chemical bond with the paint above, and the weave below. 

There is usally a very thin layer of resin that floats to the top of the matrix in curing, and if this layer is abraised or damaged, one solution would be prior to repaint; aplication of the same 2 part epoxy orginaly used in building as a sort of primer 'meat in the sandwitch' for the paint. (this of course if paint and carbon were made of bread... 

Just my two cents.... But im counting every penny, so its got value!

Joe


----------



## CodyatSpecialized (Jan 26, 2010)

“The question you pose brings up 2 important Specialized Warranty issues.

With regards to painting frames or, in your case, modifying the finish by stripping, here is a direct link to the FAQ answer on Specialized’s policy.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/sbcfaq.jsp

Specialized is also clear that its warranty applies only to the original owner of the bike, which is determined with a receipt as proof of purchase. If you purchased your bike used, Specialized’s warranty does not cover you.

If you choose to re-paint your frame in spite of these warranty issues, care must be taken with composite materials and I suggest you enlist the services of a professional. Chemical or mechanical removal of paint from a carbon frame, when done incorrectly, can lead to an unsafe riding situation, and you could get hurt.”


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

CodyatSpecialized said:


> “The question you pose brings up 2 important Specialized Warranty issues.
> 
> With regards to painting frames or, in your case, modifying the finish by stripping, here is a direct link to the FAQ answer on Specialized’s policy.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/sbcfaq.jsp
> ...


Hey, you changed your username. I thought you didn't want your names out there. 

I realize that my used frame is not covered under warranty. Also, now that I've got it, I think it looks pretty darn good, so I'm less inclined to strip or repaint it. Everyone else in town with Tarmacs seem to have the clear/red SL2s, and I think mine looks better.


----------



## CodyatSpecialized (Jan 26, 2010)

A decision was made to make us more apparent. So now my first name is very obvious in comparison. 
That is a beauty of a bike by the way!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

CodyatSpecialized said:


> That is a beauty of a bike by the way!


Thanks. Other than the FSA K-Wing Compact handlebars, the parts are mostly all stuff that I've been using on a custom steel (True Temper S3) road frame since '04. The wheels are fairly heavy (Deep V on CK hubs), but I'm building a lighter set (also blue rims) that'll drop the ready-to-ride weight below 16.5 lb. I'm 6'-3" and 190+ lb, and we do a lot of high speed, technical descending, here, and the front end of this bike is super solid.


----------



## Mike Tsai (Dec 3, 2013)

Specialized will not promise you product warranty if you strip the paint...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

lambdamaster said:


> I have some experience in composites, though not the level where I can build a carbon frame. Any kind of abrasion is a terrible idea, including hand sanding as you will inevitably damage the laminate below the paint. Your best bet is to find out the specific type of resin your frame is built with, and then find a chemical paint remover that does not affect that specific resin type. This should remove the paint without affecting the actual frame.


Sorry but very bad advice. There is no magic to painting carbon fiber. Its done every day in many endeavors.
Do NOT use any chemical stripper OP. Simply, mask, sand outer surface with 600 grit, prime and finish coat and then shoot clear over the base coat if you wish. Procedure is not different than painting a car. Just don't use a stripper that will degrade the resin matrix of the carbon fiber.

I will say, unless you have some talent with a paint gun, don't do it. Reason is you will hurt resale and possibly lose your warranty as discussed.
Further, you don't want to either rattle can it...though probably would look OK if you used say Duplicolor base and clear rattle can....but it wouldn't approach the factory finish. If you have a desire to paint frames, buy a cheap used carbon fiber frame to experiment on. Other option is, you can send the frame to a custom frame builder or off to Calfee.
The only time I would repaint a factory carbon fiber frame is if the frame is broken in a crash.
Good luck.


----------

